# SE MI Taxidermist for Tahr and Red Stag



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Recently went on a trip to New Zealand. Looking for a taxidermist with NZ game species experience in the SE Michigan(preferably) area. Does anyone have a recommendation?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

*Lombardo's Taxidermy*

10278 Dixie Hwy 
Fair Haven, MI 48023 Map

(586) 725-4352
I know they have lots of experience with many over seas species.


----------



## AADuckHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Jim & Son's in Chelsea. Joel has done a lot of exotic animal mounts.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Nancarrow taxidermy
3968 s. Van buren rd.
Frankenmuth. Mi. 48734
989-823-7311


----------

